# Driving from Tampa to Atlanta this weekend.



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I will be driving from Tampa area to Atlanta this Thursday 11/7- Monday 11/11 if anyone is interested I have the following available

0.0.1 Almirante
2.0 Orange Galacts (look more yellow though)
0.0.2 Sisa (still young around 3 months)
1.0.3 Borja Ridge vents
0.1 esperanza

Let me know ASAP if interested.

Thank, Bill


----------

